#  >  > Living And Legal Affairs In Thailand >  >  > Construction in Thailand >  >  > Building in Thailand Famous Threads >  >  DrAndys Rice Barn

## DrAndy

In a previous post I mentioned I was buying an old rice barn and moving it to my place in the ricefields. I am now having it rebuilt.

As said, the initial cost was B9000 and the moving and rebuilding as original would be B10,000

We have decided to rebuild it a little differently, making it more attractive as it sits next to our house, so the cost has gone up, to B17,500. This, however, will include lots of planing and fitting of the walls and floor to new specs, as well as making surrounding walkways and the tilting of the posts.

Anyway, here is the start of the build, the posts up







and the floor beams going on

----------


## smeden

nice pics keep them coming :Smile:

----------


## ebeth

Dr. How many houses are you planning on in the rice fields? Many kids or many snoring friends staying overnight?  Up til now I count one major house 3 guest ones and the rice shed.... all you need is the perfectly situated hammock on the lower deck  :Smile:

----------


## DrAndy

I think that is about it ebeth. The rice barn is exactly that though, not for accomodation. The woodshed and plant nursery are also as decribed, so only the house and three guesthouses. We are thinking of letting a couple out, not sure either as farmstay on a nightly basis or on longterm contract.

we have had some interest and offers

----------


## ebeth

Well it is a nice place you have there. Is it right or left of 107 if you are coming from CM? Home stays wont that require entertaining the guests! A retreat like place.... come and fish in my pond and be quiet the rest of the time would be easier.

----------


## Marmite the Dog

> Is it right or left of 107


Right.

----------


## ebeth

Right! Aha then flat flat land! Hope for him it is only every 30 years or so the Ping is swelling to the seize it had in 2005!

----------


## DrAndy

a recent pic of the progress



more pics to upload later; the roof beams are actually on

and ebeth, although the land is flat (in the ricefields) it has never really flooded there as the area is vast and the house etc well above the fields

in 2005 some of Mae Rim flooded, due to poor drains, and the local river does flood frequently, affecting local houses. But not out here

and yes, the fish are back in the pond again after the draining, so ....

----------


## DaveRobin

I recognise that field in the background - isn't it the site of the new coal-fired power station they're building in CM?

----------


## DrAndy

yes. spot on Dave, I will make a fortune by opening a restaurant

the rice barn continues, the roof beams going on

----------


## DrAndy

today they have done this so far, the roof tile supports and the verandah railings

----------


## Smeg

Why do you want a rice barn?

Why is a price increase from 10,000 to 17,500 of significance?

----------


## DrAndy

> Why do you want a rice barn?
> 
> Why is a price increase from 10,000 to 17,500 of significance?


 
oh Smeg

see post 4

see post 1, unless the significance escapes you

----------


## Smeg

^ I thought that you are loaded, but most of the OP focused on having to pay out an extra 7,500 baht. It seemed strange, sorry.

----------


## Tao

Looks good, do you have a pic of what it originally looked like?

----------


## DrAndy

> ^ I thought that you are loaded, but most of the OP focused on having to pay out an extra 7,500 baht. It seemed strange, sorry.


 
you can think what you like Smeg. The post was an explanation of the increase in costs; in the other thread (which maybe you missed), I was asked how much to build the place, so the increase was of interest to at least two people.

Thanks Tao, but I was a bit late and the place had already been taken apart before I took a pic. Essentially, it was quite simple, the posts vertical and only a verandah at the front. The roof was merely a two slope type. The wood for the walls and floor was poor, so those have been renewed.

----------


## DrAndy

Progress, the roof tiles being laid

There was an almighty storm just after this pic was taken, hail, gales and floods, it lasted for all of five minutes

then out came the sun. Anyway...

----------


## Norton

Great pics.  This what a barn is in CM.  Here in Roiet, we refer to it as a mansion!  Dark right now but tomorrow I will take and post a pic of our rice barn. :Sad:

----------


## hillbilly

Great shots. Should be a great home!

----------


## DrAndy

Hilly, it will be a home for our rice

----------


## Norton

> Hilly, it will be a home for our rice


Can't quite tell from the pics but do you intend to line the inside with metal sheeting to keep mice and rats out?  Common practice in Isaan and works well.

----------


## DrAndy

> Originally Posted by DrAndy
> 
> Hilly, it will be a home for our rice
> 
> 
> Can't quite tell from the pics but do you intend to line the inside with metal sheeting to keep mice and rats out? Common practice in Isaan and works well.


 
no. hopefully the metal inverted funnels I will fit to the poles will keep the rats out

hopefully!

note to self: remember to take away the ladder

----------


## Norton

> no. hopefully the metal inverted funnels I will fit to the poles will keep the rats out


Yes they work but never underestimate the genius of rats.  That little palm tree next to the barn will be a perfect springboard to the deck for the little blighters.  Had to clear a couple of trees and overhanging branches from mine to keep them out.

----------


## DrAndy

Yes, I had thought they would use those; I remember seeing some documentary on squirrels (not you MrsQ) showing their ingenuity

----------


## benlovesnuk

i have followed all of your recent work on house by pond and guesthouses and plant house etc and now your rice barn!

as i am looking in the same area your posts have been of great help, and of good amusement too, light hearted fun seems to circulate around them.

is there a specific method behind your madness to building all of these constructs? or is it to merely build a compound of functionality and hobby in things you are interested in nature and so forth........ i am just curious to your extent that most would and maybe could not conceive of in this fashion.

you seem to be at good odds with the locals, in your support of your community like the guy who harvests the rice etc i am very interested in your projects, thank you for sharing!

----------


## DrAndy

Ok Ben, thanks for that, and my regards to Nuk

as for any method in my madness, blame my wife

she talks to everyone and finds out things. The three guesthouses she got from some policemen who run a woodyard. The ricebarn was from our builders Mon's neighbour etc etc. Oh yes, the original house which supplied the wood for the big house was recommended by our redbus driver. Noi...

if it is a bargain, she will drag me along to check it out.

so it all grew like topsy, essentially

----------


## benlovesnuk

It sounds like the ideal way to do something, as it comes to you! well keep us posted to the update of your estate........

----------


## DrAndy

just bumping this to let the people know

as requested on the Teak house thread

----------


## Nawty

Nice project.

I am really not a fan of thai style teak houses, I like a little variety and the wood floors, wood walls and wood ceilings inside and out wood wood wood is a little too much for me.

I love wood, but I like it as a feature, something that catches your eye. 

I found a lot of old second hand wood stores out in the middle of nowhere recently and will be heading there to buy some beams one day and hopefully floor planks.

I recently got some photos of a house in Bkk that is using planks that are 40cm wide and 2 inches thick for their floor, looks awesome.

----------


## Travelmate

Nice Rice Barn. Hope you will have nice rice. Have you treated it for woodworm?

----------


## sunsetter

cheers for the bump n link andy, nice one, now where are your other build threads? hmmm?

----------


## DrAndy

> cheers for the bump n link andy, nice one, now where are your other build threads? hmmm?


 
สฟผั ฟหะฟพก

lazy boy




> https://teakdoor.com/building-in-thai...icefields.html


there you are

----------


## DrAndy

> Nice project.
> 
> I am really not a fan of thai style teak houses, I like a little variety and the wood floors, wood walls and wood ceilings inside and out wood wood wood is a little too much for me.
> 
> I love wood, but I like it as a feature, something that catches your eye. 
> 
> I found a lot of old second hand wood stores out in the middle of nowhere recently and will be heading there to buy some beams one day and hopefully floor planks.
> 
> I recently got some photos of a house in Bkk that is using planks that are 40cm wide and 2 inches thick for their floor, looks awesome.


 
I know what you mean, which is why we used bamboo board to line the interior; it makes it much "cooler" on the eye

but you get used to wood, wood, wood, especially if it is not all the same

----------


## DrAndy

> Nice Rice Barn. Hope you will have nice rice. Have you treated it for woodworm?


 
no, it would not taste so good

oh OK, the barn is teak, so no woodworm, or termites

----------


## sunsetter

> Originally Posted by sunsetter
> 
> 
> cheers for the bump n link andy, nice one, now where are your other build threads? hmmm?
> 
> 
>  
> สฟผั ฟหะฟพก
> 
> ...


nice one mate :Smile:

----------


## steven100

> Originally Posted by Nawty
> 
> 
> Nice project.
> 
> I am really not a fan of thai style teak houses, I like a little variety and the wood floors, wood walls and wood ceilings inside and out wood wood wood is a little too much for me.
> 
> I love wood, but I like it as a feature, something that catches your eye. 
> 
> ...


Hi DrAndy ,  I enjoyed reading all your comments and your house looks great. It's certainly a credit to you and the work you put in.

I am wondering if this type of house would be ok to build in Australia. I have a farm there on a river and it's quite beautiful , however I am concerned about the cold winter which it can get down to 2 deg at times. Of coarse I would have to install a wood heater and insullation throughout. What do you think ? can it be made to be comfortable enough in winter and summer ( hot 35deg ) Will ice & frosts affect the wood ? 
Thanks for any feedback.
cheers. :Confused:

----------


## hillbilly

Come on Dr Andy. Any finished pics? Currently, we are also doing the same idea with our resort upcountry. But instead of rice, we are going to put in Thai antiques.

----------


## DrAndy

damn, I looked through my pics and have nothing showing the finished barn

all I have is some pics of the courtyard in front, post #264

https://teakdoor.com/building-in-thai...fields-14.html

----------


## Marmite the Dog

I've got half a piccie.

----------


## DrAndy

cheers Marmite

actually, I am planning a spiral staircase at the side, furthest away in your pic

I will post pics once I get that done

----------


## ChiangMaiEd

Hi Andy, I love your posts and buildings, am new to Chiang Mai. My fiancé is from Mae Rim and we have found a 3.3 rai chanote plot there we want to build a house and cafe on. We were already thinking of using a rice barn and two donor teak houses for the building and have a pond like yours we would like to set the cafe in (on piles with walkways) I tried PMing you but don't have enough posts. Are you in Mae Rim now? Any chance of meeting as we are either there or in Chiang Mai every day?
We haven't bought the land yet and want to check there are no problems with the village elders and planning office first. Fiance's brother is an experienced builder and honest and father is deputy village elder in nearby village, but would still appreciate all your advice as you and your wife seem very resourseful. Too many questions to put as I don't want to bomb the thread, so let me know if it might be possible to meet or how best to communicate? Thanks, Ed

----------


## Davis Knowlton

^Andy no longer posts on this forum, and hasn't for about a year.

----------


## snakeeyes

^
I think he is Andy ,  :Smile:

----------


## david44

Dear Mr Ed 

I have seen the finished job done to a high standard
Like many prolific poster hes gone.
Once you have sufficient posts maybe some of othe C Mai members can introduce.Ilive 350km 150 mins away but will be in Saraphi during the month of October and will be happy to introduce if the good Dr is willing he has done several good building threads,sadly as my own pix were doctored I no longer bother to upload howver I;l be happy to email you 3 housesive built and a new plot Im starting on Oct 3 about 2hrs from you.

Costs are so low finding honest eliable qulaity tradesmen is the key.
\I was able to supervise mosy of the time and apart from welding knew enough to see if being done to a standard rather a price of course we mad emany errors and refits and retro alterations are ongoing as Im a perfectionist when it coes to architecture.

Good luck I think key is not to rush,renting nearby,dont employ damily very emabarrasing difficult to sack ,loss of face etc or when their labourers real tools etc.

If it is your first tropical build have hard look at micro climate your needs budget the site Aircon
Tight seal 
A queenslander with one sealed room and 17 other cooling features keeps us at 24 degrees for around a dollar a day 1-2 hrs air in one dark room 3-4 m May-august
Rest of the year passive cooling,lighboxes,double roof ,insulation,reflective paper,vents No S Facing windows etc.
For me I hate sleeping in Aircon and the sound of fans at night so happy to spend extra 500k for a really coll 25cm wall Supeblock home.

If going Thai trad with wood consider stilts as others have done or counterintuitively subterranean a 10 million baht home near me has acheved very comfrtable finish bult into a hill.
Once youve poste I think 100 you can pm and rea dthe hidden members stuff but most buding threads are for anyone

----------

